# Helm lieber knapp oder weit kaufen?



## negativ (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen Helm und habe jetzt den MET Kaos in gross und klein da. Mein Kopfumfang ist genau 58cm. 
Beide Helme passen. (56-58cm und 58-61cm). 
Der kleinere kommt mir etwas knapp vor, der grössere passt, ich fühle mich wohler, aber ich muss ihn bis zum fast Anschlag eng stellen und er ist natürlich grösser.

Alternativ habe ich noch den MET Terra welcher von 56..61cm geht, da liege ich mitten drinn. 

Ich hoffte eigentlich, dass ich meine Helmsuche mit einen von den Dreien abschliessen kann.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2015)

also generell ist ein kleinerer Helm besser.
Aaaaber: wenn ein Kopfumfang bei Aktivität etwas zunimmt, kanns etwas unangenehm werden.
Allerdings gibt das Futter im Helm auch noch etwas nach. Wenn er jetzt noch nicht drückt, wird er es später vermutlich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (2. Juli 2015)

Und wenn du mal ne Mütze drunter brauchst?


----------



## negativ (2. Juli 2015)

Mütze drunter is nich, nicht bei dem Kleinen.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, der grosse Kaos und der Terra haben jeweils 0,5cm Ohrabstand und der kleine Kaos ca. 2cm Ohrabstand. 2cm ist doch schon viel.

Der Kaos hat nicht viel Futter. Ich stosse jetzt mit dem Hinterkopf an die Stelle, wo die Bänder befestigt sind. Wenn dass Futter nachgibt, wird das eher mehr werden.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2015)

ich hatte in den letzten 15 Jahren noch NIE eine Mütze unter irgendeinem Helm


----------



## MrMapei (2. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich hatte in den letzten 15 Jahren noch NIE eine Mütze unter irgendeinem Helm


Harter Bursche, wenn du so den Winter durchfährst


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Harter Bursche, wenn du so den Winter durchfährst


da fahr ich Ski / Snowboard 
(ohne Mütze)

//Edition: da kann man nämlich auch super mit der Gondel fahren


----------



## Alumini (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn man im Forum nachhören muss, welcher Helm besser passt, ist es eher nicht der Richtige. Klingt auch etwas raus. Wenn er wirklich passt würdest Du das sofort merken. Schonmal andere Marken anprobiert? Die Formen können sich deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (2. Juli 2015)

negativ schrieb:


> Der kleinere kommt mir etwas knapp vor, der grössere passt, ich fühle mich wohler, aber ich muss ihn bis zum fast Anschlag eng stellen und er ist natürlich grösser.



Der Kopp schwill beim Radeln leicht an.....ansonsten gibste dir Deine Antworten selbst.


----------



## negativ (3. Juli 2015)

Wie vermutet, wenn dann eher der grössere Helm.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass meine Birne sobald nicht kleiner wird. Es könnte aber sein, dass der Helm, respektive die mit Drehrad verstellbare Halterung mit der Zeit etwas nachgibt. Da es da wenig Reserven gibt, wäre der Helm dann zu klapperig. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Vom Tragekomfort liegt der Kaos für mich vor dem Terra. 

Probiert habe ich Kaos, Terra, und Alpine Mythos. Der Mythos passt, wirkt aber riesig und gefällt daher nicht so.


----------



## Bettina (3. Juli 2015)

Alpina und Met haben ganz unterschiedliche Formen.  Wenn dir alpina besser passt, schau dich in deren Sortiment um. Uvex könnte dann auch passen . der helm sollte weder zu klein noch zu groß sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## negativ (3. Juli 2015)

Mhh, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich am Kopf nicht so empfindsam, oder kann es nicht ausdrücken. Ich fand keine so gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen MET und Alpina. Ob längliche oder runde Form sowas in der Art habe ich nicht bemerkt (mein Kopf würde ich eher als oval Bezeichnen, jedenfalls von oben gesehen. Wobei mir einfällt, das ich meinen Kopf noch nie von oben sah ,,).

Es war angenehm, wenn der Helm weit weg vom Kopf ist. Das war beim Alpina so und auch beim Kaos L. Optisch und von der Sicherheit ist das natürlich suboptimal. 

Beim Alpina Mythos und beim MET Terra habe ich eher das Gefühl eine Mütze aufzuhaben. Angenehm aber warm und nicht luftig. Der Kaos berührt den Kopf weniger oder weniger warm.


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2015)

Oval _ist_ länglich! 

Und weit kaufen, Buff oder Fleece-Kappe müssen drunter passen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. Juli 2015)

Ich bin in 25 Jahren noch nie mit nem Tuch auch dem Kopf gefahren, aber wer zu eng kauft, der kann sich gleich einsalzen lassen, das ist richtig.

Geh in den Laden mit viel Auswahl und probiere verschiedene Marken an !
Kauf nen Helm nicht nach Marke. Was ich sagen will, ich kaufe z.B. immer nur MET, weil das die einzigen Helme sind, die von der Passform her auf meine Rübe passen. Bei allen anderen Marken will sich kein gutes Gefühl einstellen.

Wenn also ein UVEX besser passt, auch wenn er hässlich ist, besser den passenden als den Schönen.


----------



## Toolkid (4. Juli 2015)

Hinsichtlich der Schutzwirkung (AFAIK Hauptgrund für das Tragen eines Helms) ist es besser, wenn die Schale eng am Schädel sitzt. Das reduziert die Tendenz, dass der Helm beim Aufprall verrutscht oder die Schale schon bricht, bevor sich das EPS am Kopf abstützen kann.


----------



## negativ (7. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Geh in den Laden mit viel Auswahl und probiere verschiedene Marken an !


Ich habe jetzt noch KED und Uvex probiert. Der KED passt nicht, Uvex quattro schon.

Allerdings habe ich beim Kaos immer noch das beste Gefühl. Er sitzt gut, schön tief aber nicht zu tief. Eng sitzt er aber nur auf dem letzten Loch und das ist inzwischen das einzige Problem am Kaos. Der Kleine ist zu klein und der Grosse pfeifft auf dem letzten Loch. Wenn das so bleibt, ist es egal, er passt ja.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Helmen die passen aber ohne Reserve sind?

Der Terra neigt dazu, bei zu straffer Einstellung von der Rübe zu rutschen, Damit ist er raus.


----------



## noocelo (7. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich bin in 25 Jahren noch nie mit nem Tuch auch dem Kopf gefahren


ich bin in 22 jahren selten ohne tuch zwischen kopp und helm
gefahren; nimm' den größeren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (7. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich bin in 22 jahren selten ohne tuch zwischen kopp und helm
> gefahren;


----------



## negativ (7. Juli 2015)

Na ich fahre fast nie mit Tuch. Die Haare sind grad nicht zuwenig und auch nicht zuviel, so dass ein Tuch zumindest im Sommer nicht nötig ist.

Im Winter fahre ich nicht viel, nur 2x tgl zum Kindergarten. Auch da kann man natürlich fallen.


----------



## Alumini (7. Juli 2015)

Bei nem schmalen Kopf ("oval" wurde genannt) kannst Du auch mal Specialized und Abus probieren.


----------



## negativ (7. Juli 2015)

Inzwischen noch den Alpina Carapax probiert. Er passt, fällt nicht runter, fühlt sich aber an der Stirn zumindest ungewohnt an. Der Specialized Tactic II passt auch, Danke Alumini, aber er drückt im Nacken an die Stelle, welche beim Radeln immer Zug hat und sich dann gerne verspannt. Abus hat an den Schläfen gedrückt.

Es ist verrückt, je mehr man probiert, umso mehr Problemzonen gibt es. Langsam bekomme ich aber eine Vermutung wie der Helm sitzen muss.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn de ne Bommelmütz unter dem Helm tragen möchtest brauchst du einen weiten /großen Helm.....


----------



## negativ (7. Juli 2015)

Die Bommel ist noch besser als der Helm. Laut ADFC tests kann man sie mit bis zu 500g beschleunigen, ohne dass sie kaputt geht.

Also entweder Bommelmütze oder Helm. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Bommelmütze, sie passt auf runde und ovale Köpfe und braucht keinen Kinnriemen.


----------



## noocelo (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## negativ (8. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 402581


Hättest du mir das Bild nicht eher schicken können.

Jetzt habe ich mich schon für den MET Kaos in gross entschieden und hätte aber viel lieber die Bommel .

Der Kaos sitzt am angenehmsten am Kopf. Da drückt und wackelt nichts. Angenehm ist besonders das Gelpad an der Stirn aber auch die anderen Pads sind für mich angenehmer als die der von mir getesteten Konkurrenz. Mal sehen, wie es sich bei einer längeren Tour macht. Erkennbar ist auf jedenfall der rote Streifen auf der Stirn vom GelPad.

Meine erste Ausfahrt gestern abend wurde mir allerdings verhagelt. Zum Glück gleich beim Start.

Bei der gut passend nicht zu eng und nicht zu weit Einstellung bleiben noch 3 Klicks zum eng stellen. Das muss reichen.


----------

